# What kind of candy are you?



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 18, 2004)

What kind of candy are you?  I'm baby bottle pop, bratty but loved  ...         http://quizme.stvlive.com/candy/quiz.php


----------



## kenpo tiger (Aug 18, 2004)

Cute and sweet?  Moi?!
MJ, where DO you find these things?  Are you still in candy mode?  KT


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 18, 2004)

I am not impressed.  I figure I would have been something sour to go with my disposition.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 18, 2004)

I am not allowed to post HTML lol!! anyway I am a Chocolate Kiss hehehe!!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 18, 2004)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> Cute and sweet? Moi?!
> MJ, where DO you find these things? Are you still in candy mode? KT


This one I searched for to rescue my MT friends from the crimson room!  Gummi Bears are great...I love candy but mostly chocolate!!!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 18, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I am not impressed. I figure I would have been something sour to go with my disposition.


You really are sweet Rob, but just don't be getting all clingy now!

OHHH Mark lucky, you are a chocolate  ...yum!


----------



## Sarah (Aug 18, 2004)

Chocolate Kisses - You have a warm personality, you are very comforting when your friends need you, but you are romantic and sexy when it comes to LOVE!!


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 18, 2004)

Yes and I hate the heat you know unless you have a straw handy LOL LOL!!!


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 18, 2004)

What is the Crimson Room?


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 18, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Yes and I hate the heat you know unless you have a straw handy LOL LOL!!!


Sarah's a kiss  too...

Mark then you'd be a _HOT :angry: _ chocolate  ...hmmm nothing wrong with that!:lol:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 18, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> What is the Crimson Room?


*No* I can't let you go there...people go in and never come out!:lookie: People they play there all day and lose their jobs and forget their own names and turn into donkeys maybe :xtrmshock ROB DON'T DO IT!!! ...http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16536


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 18, 2004)

Speaking to you ROB from the other side of the door. Open the DOOR PLEASE!!!


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 18, 2004)

I have been to that game.  I got bored. So I left.  I have done many games like it in the past, they don't do anything for me anymore.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 18, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I have been to that game. I got bored. So I left. I have done many games like it in the past, they don't do anything for me anymore.


Well good but uhhh :idunno: can you let Mark out please? :uhyeah:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Aug 18, 2004)

Black Licorice. So stay away!:jaws:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 18, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Black Licorice. So stay away!:jaws:


Is that licorice whip? :whip1: :lol: I must say that should not be called a candy!


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 19, 2004)

I got candy necklace...but I didn't like some of the answers.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 19, 2004)

I took this quiz a while ago and came up as Gummi bears (hey, kt - another one!).

I took it again, and got:


----------



## Raewyn (Aug 19, 2004)

Im a "Laffy Taffy"

_"You are very smooth and easy to like. You always have a joke ready to lighten the mood - but your humour can be a bit hard to chew!"._

I'd always thought I'd be more like a "Super Sour Lemon Drop!!!"


----------



## Aikikitty (Aug 19, 2004)

I was also--


----------



## Lisa (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey, MJ... I am like you


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2004)

I like chocolate *G*


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 19, 2004)

Nalia said:
			
		

> Hey, MJ... I am like you


Nalia let's get :boing2: spoiled! :lol: 

Tess another chocolate  ...This time you are not alone as the only lonely 8  !

Feisty some of that might come in handy in the study!:mp5: 

Shesulsa I love candy necklaces! Remember them? :boing1: 

Raisin...I expect to see you in the Comedy Cafe!:rofl:

Opal Dragon it goes with all of your cute smiley people and you're with KT!


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 19, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I got candy necklace...but I didn't like some of the answers.



I agree.


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 19, 2004)

...as always...I'm the outcast...:waah:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 19, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...as always...I'm the outcast...:waah:


No,  don't cry.  I'm sorry I missed Raisin  - Raisin's Laffy:rofl:  too!


----------



## Raewyn (Aug 19, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> No,  don't cry.  I'm sorry I missed Raisin  - Raisin's Laffy:rofl:  too!


 Go the Laffy Taffy's!!!!!!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 19, 2004)

Oh boy. :idunno:


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 19, 2004)

I also am the baby bottle pop thingy.

Thanks for the game, MJ.  Yoodafunwun.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 19, 2004)

Sigh, I'm a gummy bear... oh well...


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 20, 2004)

Come on guys _IT'S CANDY_ ...

Now really Stoolman as a baby bottle pop thingy should be doing all the whining, but NOOOOOO he is looking on the bright side!  

Besides I think you're all :lookie: :lookie: :lookie: :lookie: :lookie: :lookie: :lookie: sweet as candy!

Now MACaver and Jason you guys... did you wish you were chocolate   ???

Because Laffy Taffy...it's fun :lol: and the candy necklace is..... well.... classic :viking3: 

Now embrace your candy you! artyon:


----------



## Raewyn (Aug 20, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Oh boy. :idunno:


 Welcome to the club He he he he he!!


----------



## Han-Mi (Aug 20, 2004)

pretty close


----------



## ppko (Aug 20, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> What kind of candy are you? I'm baby bottle pop, bratty but loved  ... http://quizme.stvlive.com/candy/quiz.php


I am
*1,388,652* people have gotten cavities from this quiz.
And *185,589* got the result "Laffy Taffy" like you.
Sweet! 
Where do you guys get these quiz's


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm a lemonhead?

Geez.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 20, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> I'm a lemonhead?
> 
> Geez.
> 
> ...


Oh that is just swwwweeeeeeeet! :rofl:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 20, 2004)

ppko said:
			
		

> I am
> *1,388,652* people have gotten cavities from this quiz.
> And *185,589* got the result "Laffy Taffy" like you.
> Sweet!
> Where do you guys get these quiz's


I did a search for candy on Google and came across it...


----------



## Melissa426 (Aug 20, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> I'm a lemonhead?
> 
> Geez.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm.
So am I.  
Maybe I should take the quiz again.:uhyeah: 

Peace,
Melissa


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 20, 2004)

I came out as a baby bottle pop too.  I decided to take the test again after reflecting that I ought to answer as I really am, not as I wanted to be.  The second run came out as lemonheads.  

- Ceicei


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 20, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Now MACaver and Jason you guys... did you wish you were chocolate   ???


Ahhhhhh, I do love chocolate.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 20, 2004)

Raisin said:
			
		

> Welcome to the club He he he he he!!


Thank you. It's nice to finally be accepted in a club. _(wiping tear from eye)_


----------



## kenpo tiger (Aug 20, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> I came out as a baby bottle pop too. I decided to take the test again after reflecting that I ought to answer as I really am, not as I wanted to be. The second run came out as lemonheads.
> 
> - Ceicei


I did just the opposite - answered as I wanted to be except one question - and STILL I'm Gummi Bears.  What does that say?  I guess I'm just a softie.  KT


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Aug 23, 2004)

yep yep, i'm cute and cuddly i thinks...take advantage who'd of thunk that?????  hum...i know the ones that take kindness for stupidity, there seems to be a bunch of those


----------



## DeLamar.J (Sep 5, 2004)

Im a sweet and sour sucker. 
Sometimes Im sweet, sometimes Im a sour puss, and alot of times Im a sucker for the ones I love.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 26, 2004)

They say chocolate kiss , I say jaw breaker.  sweet enough to linger on all day, but you bite to hard and you're gonna get hurt  

BL


----------



## pakua (Nov 26, 2004)

I'm a Gummi Bear as well


----------



## Xequat (Nov 26, 2004)

*1,553,934* people have gotten cavities from this quiz.
And *207,869* got the result "Laffy Taffy" like you.
Sweet! 


Another Laffy Taffy here!


----------



## Deuce (Nov 26, 2004)

I do have a dry sense of humor!


----------



## Rynocerous (Nov 29, 2004)

Very true, bang on...

Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## someguy (Nov 30, 2004)

Chocolate kisses


----------



## mj_lover (Nov 30, 2004)

Lemonheads

*1,566,052* people have gotten cavities from this quiz.
And *56,914* got the result "Lemonheads" like you.
Sweet! 

Love ya mj! :ultracool


----------



## Kamaria Annina (Dec 5, 2004)

ack I'm a sucker for quizzies 

Chocolate Kisses


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 30, 2004)

Is it a bird? Is it a plane?  NO!  It's "Baby Bottle Pop" Girl!!!


----------



## Fightback2 (Dec 30, 2004)

I can't believe I'm a baby bottle pop.    I didn't think I whined.  Do I whine?  Ok I whine.


----------



## kid (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm a sugar daddy. Whats happenen baby. Hoooaaahhh.

Whoever said progress was a slow process wasn't talkin bout me i'm a P.I.M.P


----------

